# SE-X?



## anobii (Jun 13, 2004)

thinking of changing the emblem on the back of my b13 to say se-x cool and pimp or stupid and gay?

thankx for ur opinions J


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stupid and very gay.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

unoriginal and weak... almost as bad as putting a GTR badge on it..


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

stupid and gay :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd have to agree with the consesus so far.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmmm....


Wonder why Nissan never released a SE-X.


:thumbdwn:


----------



## live4snow (Jan 5, 2005)

I think its funny but I would never do it....


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Why stop at SE-X? how about SE-X-E or SE-X-E-R.

J/K with ya do what you want just don't make it permanent.


----------



## anobii (Jun 13, 2004)

PeaNutB13 said:


> Why stop at SE-X? how about SE-X-E or SE-X-E-R.
> 
> J/K with ya do what you want just don't make it permanent.




lol thats pretty good peanut yeah i was just walkin by the back of my car the other day and was like hey se-x that would be funny but then the more i thought about it the more gay it became 

thanx 4 ur replys J


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

The people that do stupid shit like this, are the ones jerking off at there computer. Never see or gotten a peice of ass.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

The back of my Pulsar used to have the dealer stickers on it that said "Gladstone Nissan kansas city north". I removed parts of the stickers so it just said "a s s city". Mind you, I was getting ready to paint the car soon so that was only there for about a week before I took the rest of it off. I do realize that was incredibly retarded but it made me laugh.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I cussed out a meskin the other day cuz he had a GT-R emblem on his mustang and I even seen one on a HONDA!!! :balls:


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> The people that do stupid shit like this, are the ones jerking off at there computer. Never see or gotten a peice of ass.


i guess that means i should go put an se-x emblem on the back of my sentra :/


----------



## anobii (Jun 13, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> The people that do stupid shit like this, are the ones jerking off at there computer. Never see or gotten a peice of ass.



maybe if we all had wrx hood scoops on ou r b13's then we could get as much ass as nismo.


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

it would be cool if you made it all wheel drive


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> The people that do stupid shit like this, are the ones jerking off at there computer. Never see or gotten a peice of ass.


I would never f* up my trunk with stupid emblems but I sure spend a lot of time at the computer. :banhump:


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Previous owner had SeXtra, the X fell off but you can still see it clearly.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

DominickGT said:


> Previous owner had SeXtra, the X fell off but you can still see it clearly.


Back to the top!


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

F what everybody else says, im proud of the ghetto ricer inside of me. Its cool to be uncool now, go back to being cool. DO IT!


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Hehe to each their own!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

What about REX...short or tyrnasarrous REX or fake RX's. How about just RX. Maybe they will think you are a pharmasist.


----------

